# What type of spider is this?



## C_H (May 30, 2009)

I recently did some digging around in a storage closet in my home in Vancouver, BC and after i noticed this fella on the wall just outside it.

My gf freaked out thinking it may have been a Brown Recluse spider, but I'm not so convinced.  I snapped a few pics and here there are, any help identifying it would be greatly appreciated.



















The body of the spider was about 1/4" wide and about 1 1/4" long and its leg span was about 2 - 2 1/4"


----------



## cacoseraph (May 30, 2009)

definitely not a brown recluse. way way too big and doesn't look right

i would guess family Clubionidae or family Miturgidae


----------



## jsloan (May 30, 2009)

cacoseraph said:


> definitely not a brown recluse. way way too big and doesn't look right
> 
> i would guess family Clubionidae or family Miturgidae


Clubionidae sounds like a possibility, all right.  This spider *looks a lot like* _Clubiona pallidula_ (I'm not saying it definitely is this species), which has been found in Alberta:

http://www.canadianarachnology.org/data/spiders/24698

I also agree it's not a brown recluse.  Not only does this spider not look like a brown recluse, the brown recluse is not found in BC.

How come I don't find any of these large spiders in *my* house?  Some people have all the luck.


----------



## cacoseraph (May 30, 2009)

jsloan said:


> How come I don't find any of these large spiders in *my* house?  Some people have all the luck.


seriously!  i have to go an look for bugs... and they just come and find some ppl!


----------



## jsloan (May 30, 2009)

cacoseraph said:


> seriously!  i have to go an look for bugs... and they just come and find some ppl!


Maybe we need to put some pitfall traps in our basements.


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (May 31, 2009)

I cant see the ocular disposition clearly, but as far as the pictures go why are you not taking in consideration Gnaphosidae? It really looks like a _Drassodes_ sp. male


----------



## cacoseraph (May 31, 2009)

the spinnerettes look a bit like Gnapho... but that wasn't my first guess


----------

